# "Lincoln" Motorbike? What?



## lobsterboyx (Sep 25, 2011)

So I picked this thing up today - Im guessing its schwinn built, but its got some weird stuff on it, but i couldent pass it up. 


what the hell is it? Its got some great parts on it and it rides like a dream... its no small fry either, the wheel base on this thing is huge, and for the first time in a long time, i felt confident enough with an old bike to really crank on it. this thing is stout... 







































b10e? b9? pre 33? teach me please!


----------



## lobsterboyx (Sep 25, 2011)

whatever it may be, im guessing the seat, rack and guard are wrong... but i still really like it and think im going to rock it how she sits, plus or minus a few more motorbikey parts.


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 25, 2011)

I think the only thing Schwinn about the bike might be the badge and crank! Fork from a Murray made bike like a Higgens or something?
 But don't let that sound like I'm knocking the bike, it's cool! I'd rock it just like it is too, the cream paint, chrome rims, and red tires look really good together.
  Hey it's got an actual drop stand, something I've never had.


----------



## slick (Sep 25, 2011)

Dude those wheels are awesome! I want some of those!! Almost look like worksman wheels or ice sream cart i'm thinking? You must be catching up to me now with a bike count huh? LOL!!


----------



## PCHiggin (Sep 25, 2011)

Talewinds said:


> I think the only thing Schwinn about the bike might be the badge and crank! Fork from a Murray made bike like a Higgens or something?
> But don't let that sound like I'm knocking the bike, it's cool! I'd rock it just like it is too, the cream paint, chrome rims, and red tires look really good together.
> Hey it's got an actual drop stand, something I've never had.




Ditto,The seam between the rear forks and seat/chainstays doesn't look Schwinn to me. I could be wrong but I believe Schwinn crimped and brazed their frames and the crimping was much smoothger,stronger.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Sep 25, 2011)

so then what the heck is it?!

i had my doubts, although the bike came with so many great parts, it was worth it no matter what.


----------



## tony d. (Sep 25, 2011)

*lincolin*

it is a workman bike


----------



## lobsterboyx (Sep 25, 2011)

A quick GIS revealed nothing to tell me that this is a worksman... all the worksmans ive seen have a kink in the downtube, this one is straight. 

i have a pair of cross bar handlebars that i want to throw on it, i also have old brooks thats calling its name.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Oct 1, 2011)

someone told me that the rack and chain guard was a dress up "kit" that you could buy in the 40s - confirm/deny?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 1, 2011)

The head badge is not correct for a couple of reasons. First it is not centered between the top and bottom of the headtube and second they used the wrong fastners, they should be screws not rivits. As far as the frame and fork go I think you might be looking at an Elgin. The serial# and the original head badge hole spacing might be good clue's as to what it is.


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 1, 2011)

wald chainguard and rack,newer wheel set and seat.other than that looks like someone pieced together a bike with a schwinn sprocket and badge.but the frame is rare because of the ears on the frame for the dropstand,but i've seen chi.cycle supply headbadges rivoted on mid 30's bikes in which this case this is.so everything except the wheel set and seat might be original chic.supply co. built bike.i think a rare find.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 1, 2011)

Re visit on the headbadge, I have never seen a manufacturer install a headbadge off center from top to bottom. This looks wrong to me. Also the fork is the same fork used on Elgin and the overall frame design looks Elgin. I am no expert but I do love the motor bike style in it's simplicity. This is a picture of a earlier Elgin without the dropstand ears.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Oct 2, 2011)

Ahh - the water parts. I can see the light. I really love my new bike, I was just telling a friend (fellow forum member vw00794) that last night i got on this thing to ride to 7-11 and wound up going for a much longer ride than expected. Because of last night, i spent the earlier part of my day installing Seiss twin lights and battery tube.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 2, 2011)

That's what it's all about! Sound kind of relaxing.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 2, 2011)

*A Bit 'O Massaging*

That thing is SICK and all it will take is a bit of massaging; maybe next time massage it BEFORE the masses, (here) see it. The head badge is a Lincoln that I think came on rebadged Schwinns, so what, carefully pry it off, and re drill the holes centered and put it on with new screws. The battery tube and twin lights will be rad and we want to see the results. I have a friend who does cars and he will not show anybody a car until it is COMPLETELY done. I don't have that kind of patience. I get too excited and have to reveal it too soon.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Oct 2, 2011)

Your wish = my command.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Oct 27, 2011)

Well, My Elgin Oriole  is finally starting to look presentible. I have gotten everything i want to put on this bike assembled and I think a black and orange color scheme is in order... you know, like the bird... 









If i dont paint it black and orange, i want to keep it this khaki color and do it up military afrika korps style but with a bit more american theme. I already made this pedestrian slicer license plate for it


----------

